# QJUTSU coating



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

QJUTSU coating line from well-known manufacturer Soft99 have been used in the process of protecting the new Porsche Taycan Turbo. G'zox studio used an advanced two-component coating QJUTSU Body Coat Pro to protect the paintwork and QJUTSU Wheel Coat to protect the rims. Thanks to its formula, the appearance of the vehicle was perfectly emphasized, bringing out perfect gloss of the paint, colour depth and glassiness. The water-repellent top layer created by the coating ensures excellent water evacuation and reducing dirt adhesion at the same time, so the car stays clean longer. Soon we will show you new projects by Soft99


----------



## St Evelyn (Mar 15, 2019)

Wow, that's some shine and gloss on there - looks like a good product! :thumb:


----------

